
How we massively reduced our AWS Lambda bill with Go - bashtoni
https://runbook.cloud/blog/posts/how-we-massively-reduced-our-aws-lambda-bill-with-go/
======
tboyd47
If I read it right, the point the author is making is that a language with
syntax support for concurrency (such as Go) is a more cost-effective choice
for a serverless architecture than a language that doesn't (such as JS)
because you can perform multiple tasks at once in a single Lambda instance,
ex. querying 15 AWS regions per instance rather than creating 15 instances
that query 1 region each.

I'm skeptical why this would not be possible in Javascript as well on a single
Lambda with continuation passing or async/await, unless I'm missing something
fundamental about the serverless JS runtime, or the author is only pointing
out Go's readability advantage.

~~~
bashtoni
The point I was trying to make was to disagree with someone who was was saying
Node doesn't make sense for Lambda because you should only be doing a single
task.

I absolutely think Go is more readable, but as you say Javascript can do this
fine too.

